

The Art of the Handshake - DarrenMills
http://www.esquire.com/features/influence/ESQ1106INFLUENCE_96?click=main_sr

======
DarrenMills
"TRUTH BE TOLD, a man who has a good handshake can do any goddamned thing he
wants."

Favorite part, because it's true.

